# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Marianne Stebbins to run for Bachmann's seat?

## Matt Collins

Anyone else think this is a good idea? I do!

----------


## Kotin

has she shown interest? I would fully support her.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Like the optimism, though given that Stebbins could not even win a City Council seat, what are the odds that she'd win a Congressional seat?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Like the optimism, though given that Stebbins could not even win a City Council seat, what are the odds that she'd win a Congressional seat?


It's actually much easier given the way their caucus / convention system is set up, and the fact that the Ron Paul crowd (us) has a plurality in many areas there. I think she could walk in there and take it without much effort.

The process is that the MNGOP has Congressional District conventions that nominate a candidate. This is in lieu of a primary. If you own the nominating convention, then you can get anyone you want nominated as the Republican for that seat. That's how Ron won 34/37 seats to the RNC from MN. I know because I was there engineering it.

----------


## PatriotOne

Strikes me as a VERY GOOD idea.

----------


## PatriotOne

She's very well spoken, intelligent, and as far as I know doesn't have any baggage.  I would definitely donate money to her campaign.

*Marianne Stebbins speaking at Ron Paul event in St Cloud, Minnesota 2011*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L618upvKZo

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> It's actually much easier given the way their caucus / convention system is set up, and the fact that the Ron Paul crowd (us) has a plurality in many areas there. I think she could walk in there and take it without much effort.


Fair enough. Though her having the backing of Paul folks is one thing. But considering that a lot of those folks, judging from reactions here, think Kurt Bills- who already has name recognition among the GOP and not just the Ron Paul crowd- should run, this could potentially split potential voters. Either come to a consensus on one or risk having folks undecided, which means the higher ups of the GOP could just plug an establishment candidate.

----------


## Matt Collins

The Facebook group pushing her run has exploded already:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/541784239194206/

----------


## sailingaway

*YES!!!!!*

----------


## sailingaway

OK I sent a request (why do I think you are building a mailing list here? because that is NOT the way to get people to just show support, you will get fewer).

I also went on her site and begged her to run for congress.

That would be WONDERFUL!!!

----------


## sailingaway

> Fair enough. Though her having the backing of Paul folks is one thing. But considering that a lot of those folks, judging from reactions here, think Kurt Bills- who already has name recognition among the GOP and not just the Ron Paul crowd- should run, this could potentially split potential voters. Either come to a consensus on one or risk having folks undecided, which means the higher ups of the GOP could just plug an establishment candidate.


Marianne would have more excitement. If she didn't run I'd vote for and support Bills, but she's been fighting for Ron since at least 2007, and she is really great.  I'd be actually enthused about her run.

----------


## sailingaway

> Like the optimism, though given that Stebbins could not even win a City Council seat, what are the odds that she'd win a Congressional seat?


Very very very very good because Ron's out of state supporters would be more drawn to fund a national race than a city council race.

----------


## compromise

Is she from the district?

----------


## chudrockz

She should definitely run! I sent a requent to join the FB group already!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

count me in

----------


## evilfunnystuff

I'd donate

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Is she from the district?


Marianne lives in the third district.    (R) Erik Paulsen's

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Marianne would have more excitement. If she didn't run I'd vote for and support Bills, but she's been fighting for Ron since at least 2007, and she is really great.  I'd be actually enthused about her run.


So true.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Is she from the district?


You don't have to live in the same district in which you are elected.

----------


## sailingaway

> I'd donate


me too!

----------


## Michael Landon

No disrespect to Stebbins, but I prefer Kurt Bills.

https://www.facebook.com/kurtbills2014

- ML

----------


## Matt Collins

> No disrespect to Stebbins, but I prefer Kurt Bills.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kurtbills2014
> 
> - ML


Cool. 

Why is that?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Is she from the district?





> Marianne lives in the third district.    (R) Erik Paulsen's





> You don't have to live in the same district in which you are elected.


Hmmm. I've heard of politicians who live on borders getting elected. No laws on this?

----------


## sailingaway

> Hmmm. I've heard of politicians who live on borders getting elected. No laws on this?


I recently was told that in the South you don't even have to live in the state, that the law was changed to allow yankee carpetbaggers to hold the Southern Congressional seats after the civil war, and still exists.

However, the rules vary by state.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> It's actually much easier given the way their caucus / convention system is set up, and the fact that the Ron Paul crowd (us) has a plurality in many areas there. I think she could walk in there and take it without much effort.
> 
> The process is that the MNGOP has Congressional District conventions that nominate a candidate. This is in lieu of a primary. If you own the nominating convention, then you can get anyone you want nominated as the Republican for that seat. That's how Ron won 34/37 seats to the RNC from MN. I know because I was there engineering it.


IF...our people stay active, motivated, and in the republican party then there's a chance.  That's a big IF though.  Then we have to talk fund raising which has been abysmal for a good portion of liberty candidates.  We talk a big game, but when we get one of our own to run, we tend to let them die on the vine with meek fund raising.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> IF...our people stay active, motivated, and in the republican party then there's a chance.  That's a big IF though.  Then we have to talk fund raising which has been abysmal for a good portion of liberty candidates.  We talk a big game, but when we get one of our own to run, we tend to let them die on the vine with meek fund raising.


Pretty much this. It's why I've said before that the old guard folks in the GOP aren't completely wrong when they say that folks like us aren't too active in the Party in-between elections.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Pretty much this. It's why I've said before that the old guard folks in the GOP aren't completely wrong when they say that folks like us aren't too active in the Party in-between elections.


Which is ironic because you'd think we'd be smart enough to realize that our numbers carry significant clout in low-turnout, off-year elections.  If we were as motivated during the off-years as we are during Presidential races we'd control half the state GOPs right now, have a significant presence in state and local governments, and be setup to run liberty candidates for House and Senate in every state.

----------


## sailingaway

> IF...our people stay active, motivated, and in the republican party then there's a chance.  That's a big IF though.  Then we have to talk fund raising which has been abysmal for a good portion of liberty candidates.  We talk a big game, but when we get one of our own to run, we tend to let them die on the vine with meek fund raising.


Her running would motivate people.  She isn't just 'one of us' noone knows, she is proven.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Which is ironic because you'd think we'd be smart enough to realize that our numbers carry significant clout in low-turnout, off-year elections.  If we were as motivated during the off-years as we are during Presidential races we'd control half the state GOPs right now, have a significant presence in state and local governments, and be setup to run liberty candidates for House and Senate in every state.


Totally agreed and the sad thing is that it takes the diehard activists like many of us here who are active to hold the line during the off season and sow the seeds of coalition building so when the summer patriots come back, we can plug them in. So many people will bitch about what the govt does yet they do very little if anything about it. Many in my family are the same, damn near RP fans up and down the line yet outside of voting, most do nothing outside of that. It takes my usual spiel plus a lot of convincing to get some of my delegate family members to actually show up for things. That's why most of my offline activism comes from our local RP and KB contingent as well as the greater Wayne Co C4L outfit.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

It's a competitive/toss-up seat (Bachmann won in 50% - 49% in 2012), so running either a liberty Republican OR a liberty Democrat can work. If a GOP establishment candidate is installed at the primary, hedge your bets by running a liberty Democrat to win the Democratic primary. Within the GOP, definitely Stebbins over Bills. If you don't know of a liberty Democrat, get a LP activist to become the candidate to run in their primary. Concentrating on 10-12 open seats like this per cycle across the nation can probably net the pro-liberty side 7-8 new Congressional pick-ups each two years.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I recently was told that in the South you don't even have to live in the state, that the law was changed to allow yankee carpetbaggers to hold the Southern Congressional seats after the civil war, and still exists.
> 
> However, the rules vary by state.


Wow. That's shocking.

Looking at the Constitution, it appears that a person must be an inhabitant of the State when elected. No length of time required before that though. It seems like they must meet some State specific requirements. The old wording here is a bit difficult.




> The House of Representatives shall be composed of Members chosen every second Year by the People of the several States, and the Electors in each State shall have the Qualifications requisite for Electors of the most numerous Branch of the State Legislature.
> 
> No person shall be a Representative who shall not have attained to the age of twenty five years, and been seven years a citizen of the United States, and who shall not, when elected, *be an inhabitant of that state* in which he shall be chosen.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It's a competitive/toss-up seat (Bachmann won in 50% - 49% in 2012), so running either a liberty Republican OR a liberty Democrat can work. If a GOP establishment candidate is installed at the primary, hedge your bets by running a liberty Democrat to win the Democratic primary. Within the GOP, definitely Stebbins over Bills. If you don't know of a liberty Democrat, get a LP activist to become the candidate to run in their primary. Concentrating on 10-12 open seats like this per cycle across the nation can probably net the pro-liberty side 7-8 new Congressional pick-ups each two years.


Agree. Put a liberty candidate in both the GOP and Dem primaries. It's up to the libertarian-minded people in that State to get it together.

----------


## TaftFan

nm

I was going to post a picture of her and RP but it was too big

----------


## sailingaway

> Wow. That's shocking.
> 
> Looking at the Constitution, it appears that a person must be an inhabitant of the State when elected. No length of time required before that though. It seems like they must meet some State specific requirements. The old wording here is a bit difficult.


The carpetbagging thing might be in an amendment, I didn't check it personally, but that only says they will be an inhabitant in the future, not that they HAVE been, in any event.

----------


## anaconda

> Anyone else think this is a good idea? I do!


Bachmann is a liability to the liberty movement. If she was controlled opposition she would be doing a great job.

----------


## sailingaway

> Bachmann is a liability to the liberty movement. If she was controlled opposition she would be doing a great job.


the quote you responded to had to do with Stebbings running for Bachman's seat....

----------


## speciallyblend

Absolutely,

----------


## anaconda

> the quote you responded to had to do with Stebbings running for Bachman's seat....


Right. I guess my point is that Bachmann is such an imposter, sycophant, and general embarrassment, that almost anyone would be preferable (to me) in lieu of her continued bully pulpit in the U.S. House of Representatives. I'd probably give Dick Cheney $5 bucks to take a crack at it. So, to the extent that this implies my enthusiasm for a challenger, I am excited and appreciative that Matt has started this thread, and I pledge to look into Stebbings and become more informed.

----------


## lib3rtarian

I would support Stebbins or Bills. But I hope they won't run together like what happened with Broun and TMOT in GA.

----------


## anaconda

> It's actually much easier given the way their caucus / convention system is set up, and the fact that the Ron Paul crowd (us) has a plurality in many areas there. I think she could walk in there and take it without much effort.
> 
> The process is that the MNGOP has Congressional District conventions that nominate a candidate. This is in lieu of a primary. If you own the nominating convention, then you can get anyone you want nominated as the Republican for that seat. That's how Ron won 34/37 seats to the RNC from MN. I know because I was there engineering it.


OK. I'm down. Does she want to do it? Who's gonna manage her campaign? Where do we donate? 

http://mariannestebbins.com/

----------


## sailingaway

> Right. I guess my point is that Bachmann is such an imposter, sycophant, and general embarrassment, that almost anyone would be preferable (to me) in lieu of her continued bully pulpit in the U.S. House of Representatives. I'd probably give Dick Cheney $5 bucks to take a crack at it. So, to the extent that this implies my enthusiasm for a challenger, I am excited and appreciative that Matt has started this thread, and I pledge to look into Stebbings and become more informed.


You will know her, you must not be flashing on her name. She was Ron's state chair for his campaign in Minnesota.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Hell, to the YES!!  I cannot imagine anyone better.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> It's actually much easier given the way their caucus / convention system is set up, and the fact that the Ron Paul crowd (us) has a plurality in many areas there. I think she could walk in there and take it without much effort.
> 
> The process is that the MNGOP has Congressional District conventions that nominate a candidate. This is in lieu of a primary. If you own the nominating convention, then you can get anyone you want nominated as the Republican for that seat. That's how Ron won 34/37 seats to the RNC from MN. I know because *I was there engineering it.*


Matt, it's crap like this that causes people to get mad at you.  While you may have assisted some, the reason that Minnesota did so well was largely because of Marianne, the team she built and all of her efforts over the 4 years preceding the last election.  Come down off your high horse.  I mean, seriously man.  Have you no shame?

----------


## anaconda

> You will know her, you must not be flashing on her name. She was Ron's state chair for his campaign in Minnesota.


She sounds great. Reminds me quite a lot of Karen Kwiatkowski in VA. Principled with a great heart. But with local grassroots experience instead of Pentagon insider experience. It may not be relevant, as Matt alludes to given the nature of the MN state party as of Nov. 2012, but it is a tad underwhelming that she managed just 22% and third place for her city council. Perhaps the federal level is where she can make her next biggest contribution. After all, Rand lost his bid for school president. So no big deal.

http://lakeminnetonka.patch.com/arti...ection-results

(It is ominous that the winner in her city council election got 666 votes. This must be a sign that she is ruffling the right feathers.)

----------


## LibertyEagle

Marianne is the real deal and she has done a lot of work over several years to lay groundwork within the GOP there.  That is something that Kwaitowski had not done.

----------


## Adrock

> It's a competitive/toss-up seat (Bachmann won in 50% - 49% in 2012), so running either a liberty Republican OR a liberty Democrat can work. If a GOP establishment candidate is installed at the primary, hedge your bets by running a liberty Democrat to win the Democratic primary. Within the GOP, definitely Stebbins over Bills. If you don't know of a liberty Democrat, get a LP activist to become the candidate to run in their primary. Concentrating on 10-12 open seats like this per cycle across the nation can probably net the pro-liberty side 7-8 new Congressional pick-ups each two years.


I like the idea but the district is actually a pretty red one (R+10 PVI). Bachmann got such a low percentage because she damaged herself as a candidate. If we get someone through the GOP primary, they will have a great shot at the general election.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> I like the idea but the district is actually a pretty red one (R+10 PVI). Bachmann got such a low percentage because she damaged herself as a candidate. If we get someone through the GOP primary, they will have a great shot at the general election.


Bachmann won by 4% or less in each of the last three election cycles, so it's been competitive from before she embarrassed herself. Since 2008 at least, it's a toss-up seat.

----------


## Adrock

> Bachmann won by 4% or less in each of the last three election cycles, so it's been competitive from before she embarrassed herself. Since 2008 at least, it's a toss-up seat.


Romney won the district 56.5% to 41.5% in 2012.
McCain won the district 54.7% to 43.2% in 2008.

She was a flawed candidate.

----------


## anaconda

> Marianne is the real deal and she has done a lot of work over several years to lay groundwork within the GOP there.  That is something that Kwaitowski had not done.


I liked that Kwiatkowski:

1) Was 99% on board with the Ron Paul Platform

2) Had blown the whistle on the Pentagon. Knowing the face and inner workings of the enemy can be valuable.

3) Is a farmer.

I think Kwiatkowski is the real deal also. Just a different path. But Stebbings looks utterly terrific.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I liked that Kwiatkowski:
> 
> 1) Was 99% on board with the Ron Paul Platform
> 
> 2) Had blown the whistle on the Pentagon.
> 
> She is the real deal also. Just a different path.


Absolutely!  I would have voted for her in a heartbeat too.  But, her likelihood of winning a Republican race is probably very different, because of the reason I stated.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Matt, it's crap like this that causes people to get mad at you.  While you may have assisted some, the reason that Minnesota did so well was largely because of Marianne, the team she built and all of her efforts over the 4 years preceding the last election.  Come down off your high horse.  I mean, seriously man.  Have you no shame?


WTF are you talking about?     Were you there, do you know what went on? No, of course not. Did I ever say anything about Marianne not being the head of MN? No of course not.  Srsly, calm down with the hysterics, we don't need more of that around here than we already have.

----------


## anaconda

Matt's comment that Stebbings might be able to effectively utilize the convention process is encouraging.

----------


## sailingaway

> She sounds great. Reminds me quite a lot of Karen Kwiatkowski in VA. Principled with a great heart. But with local grassroots experience instead of Pentagon insider experience. It may not be relevant, as Matt alludes to given the nature of the MN state party as of Nov. 2012, but it is a tad underwhelming that she managed just 22% and third place for her city council. Perhaps the federal level is where she can make her next biggest contribution. After all, Rand lost his bid for school president. So no big deal.
> 
> http://lakeminnetonka.patch.com/arti...ection-results
> 
> (It is ominous that the winner in her city council election got 666 votes. This must be a sign that she is ruffling the right feathers.)


I am pretty sure that is because the activists she pulled together for Ron's campaign have less interest in city council or may not have lived in that city, and may not even have shown up to vote.  Several here have noted that our folks don't always show up. My take on that is a little different, that our folks are people who dislike politics but are inspired by principle, and show up when motivated.  Some here have called them 'summer soldiers' but if they motivate to federal contests of highly principled people only, that would let out a ton of people, but would fit Stebbins going to congress to a T.  It might even mean our people would be there to benefit other races they wouldn't usually show up for otherwise.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

It was all "The Collins".

Ya, that's right, HE engineered MN in 2012, lol

----------


## sailingaway

For what it is worth, I remember Bachmann did NOT endorse Romney until AFTER she got her district endorsement, because we had so many delegates there.

----------


## anaconda

Goddess And Protector of The Patriot Act and all of its extensions.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

For those who don't know her here's some vids, shes been a member here since before I registered, if I remember correctly. 

She rocks!

----------


## sailingaway

Twitter s interested in cd6

*Eye on Politics ‏@EyeOnPolitics 1h
How Red is Minnesota’s Sixth District? (Infographic) http://eyeonpolitics.com/2013/05/29/...ixth-district/ … #MNGOP #CD6 #MicheleBachmann
 Retweeted 4 times

 PUBlicans ‏@PUBlicans_SD44 now
I think that @MikeBrodkorb is right that @tomemrner will decide #CD6 rt: @PoliticsMN :  http://politicsinminnesota.com/2013/...medium=twitter … #mngop

 PUBlicans ‏@PUBlicans_SD44 1h
I think that Kiffmeyer and Michelle Benson are the frontrunners for #cd6 #mngop @JenDeJournett @HarryNiska @RachelSB @dmfitzsimmons

 Kelly Eull ‏@keull 3h
I'm in RT @GeorgeD_87: #cd6 #mngop #mnleg #ZerwasForCongress RT @NickZerwas I think DC has a sweet tooth... Just sayin'

 Johnson for Governor ‏@Jeff4Gov 3h
"Thanks to Michele Bachmann..." http://jeff.mn/13YHvOG  #MNGOP #CD6 #Stribpol
Followed by Aaron Horak and 1 other

 Jennifer DeJournett ‏@JenDeJournett 5h
I want to have a poll done... do I wish I could sponsor one..... Lots of strong, viable #mngop #cd6 women choices here.
Followed by The Hill and 4 others

 VOICES of Cnsv Women ‏@VOICESWomen 5h
Corrected RT @JenDeJournett Ok.  I can name 10 viable, strong #mngop women candidates for the #CD6 race. #stribpol  cc @gop @NRCC
Followed by S.E. Cupp and 5 others

 VOICES of Cnsv Women ‏@VOICESWomen 5h
Lots of smart women prepared 2 lead. RT @JenDeJournett Ok.  I can name 7 viable, strong #mngop women candidates for the #CD6 race. #stribpol*

----------


## sailingaway

Ah, this is what I was looking for!

Flashback:

*Andy Olson ‏@AvgAndy 14 Apr 12
Ron Paul dominated the #MNGOP today. Took all delegates & alternates from #CD3 #CD5 & #CD6 - this is why we don't count delegates in Feb!*

https://twitter.com/AvgAndy/status/191326796728377345

----------


## Adrock

> Cool. 
> 
> Why is that? (Prefer Kurt Bills)


He has previous political experience. He ran state wide last cycle, so his name recognition is higher than normal. He already has a donor list together. He already has a volunteer list together. He has credentials with regards to his profession and education. I wish he lived in the district.

----------


## sailingaway

> Goddess And Protector of The Patriot Act and all of its extensions.


She has a lot of supporters though we don't want to turn off of Marianne, though.

----------


## sailingaway

> He has previous political experience. He ran state wide last cycle, so his name recognition is higher than normal. He already has a donor list together. He already has a volunteer list together. He has credentials with regards to his profession and education. I wish he lived in the district.


Stebbins was Ron's campaign chair there in 2008 and 2012. She (and Matt) organized his delegates and won.  They ENDORSED Bills. Because Ron did.  That is when the establishment front runner dropped out on the GOP side.

Mind you Bills was good enough to be endorsed, but I'm remembering people from there who were here saying after he endorsed Romney, even if it was JUST before RNC, a lot of steam went out of the grass roots in his campaign. there were a couple of other issues as well, but I don't remember what they were. "Michael Landon" still supports Bills, but he'd know more about it.  He was one of the people saying those things at the time.

----------


## Matt Collins

> He has previous political experience. He ran state wide last cycle, so his name recognition is higher than normal. He already has a donor list together. He already has a volunteer list together. He has credentials with regards to his profession and education. I wish he lived in the district.


Very valid points. Maybe he is the better candidate? I dunno. I don't know him that well to be honest. I do know Marianne very well and would love to see her get the nomination. Marianne may not even do it, or want to do it. 

I've chatted with her about it on and off today, we'll see what comes out of it. For now I've made the suggestion and that's about all I can do from where I'm at.

----------


## sailingaway

people are pitching people already, we'd want to get her name in early: http://www.twincitiesnewstalk.com/ph...8/#/0/20857705

----------


## Adrock

I really hope we settle on one candidate. This will be a safe seat if we can get someone through the primary. I also hope that the candidate lives in the district, I think it does makes a difference.

----------


## Michael Landon

I worked with Marianne as Ron's CD8 coordinator and I would be behind her 100% if she decided to run and Kurt Bills didn't.  I have nothing negative to say about Marianne.

In regards to Bills, I don't have anything negative to say about him either, but I do have a bunch of negatives to say about his campaign staff that was in charge of his Senate run.  But I'll save that for another time.

Like adrock stated a few posts from above, "He has previous political experience. He ran state wide last cycle, so his name recognition is higher than normal. He already has a donor list together. He already has a volunteer list together. He has credentials with regards to his profession and education. I wish he lived in the district. "  That's basically what I would have said but I also would like to add that I worked on his campaign in CD8 so I was able to get to know him more personally and I like him a lot and would support him in any political adventure he chooses.  

In regards to Matt Collins, he did have a lot to do with the organization in Minnesota and I have to problem with him taking his deserved credit in helping Ron win a large majority of the delegates.  I enjoyed my conversations with him at the state convention.

I don't think the liberty voters in Minnesota could go wrong with either Marianne or Kurt.

- ML

----------


## sailingaway

Marianne definitely has a volunteer list as well, I would think.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> WTF are you talking about?     Were you there, do you know what went on?  No, of course not. Did I ever say anything about Marianne not being the head of MN? No of course not.  Srsly, calm down with the hysterics, we don't need more of that around here than we already have.


I believe I was quite clear what I was talking about, Matt.  Stop the grandstanding claims.  It's really not becoming, nor true. 




> *I know because I was there engineering it.*

----------


## Michael Landon

> people are pitching people already, we'd want to get her name in early: http://www.twincitiesnewstalk.com/ph...8/#/0/20857705


Looking at this site, I now know why Bachmann stepped down, the establishment wants Pete Hegseth to take her spot.  They've been pushing him for a few years now and I wouldn't be surprised if he announces his intention to run in the next couple of weeks.  I want it noted that I said it first.  Looking at this list, I wouldn't mind seeing Tom Emmer run.

- ML

----------


## LibertyEagle

Bills would be a toss-up as to how he'd vote.  Stebbins would not.

----------


## Michael Landon

> Bills would be a toss-up as to how he'd vote.  Stebbins would not.


I don't believe so.

- ML

----------


## anaconda

> I now know why Bachmann stepped down


Stepped down? From what?

UPDATE:

Holy crap. I totally missed this. Is that the reason for this thread? Or coincidental?

http://www.kansascity.com/2013/05/29...tire-from.html

----------


## sailingaway

> Stepped down? From what?


She was under ethics investigation etc and said she won't run for Congress again.

----------


## Michael Landon

> Stepped down? From what?


Stepped down....errr.... announced that she won't seek reelection.  Sorry.

Announcing now gives the good old boys a chance to prop up their candidate for a year.  These things don't just happen, they are planned.  She's not running because she was told not to.  (I don't have an inside info on this, I'm just speculating.)

- ML

----------


## sailingaway

> Looking at this site, I now know why Bachmann stepped down, the establishment wants Pete Hegseth to take her spot.  They've been pushing him for a few years now and I wouldn't be surprised if he announces his intention to run in the next couple of weeks.  I want it noted that I said it first.  Looking at this list, I wouldn't mind seeing Tom Emmer run.
> 
> - ML


Yeah, and Hegseth tried there in 2012 didn't he? For something? He had pictures of volunteers there standing in front of Romney signs wearing his shirts. I assume that means he lost since Ron got all the delegates there. 

*Andy Olson ‏@AvgAndy 14 Apr 12
Ron Paul dominated the #MNGOP today. Took all delegates & alternates from #CD3 #CD5 & #CD6 - this is why we don't count delegates in Feb!*

https://twitter.com/AvgAndy/status/191326796728377345

Here was Hegseth's tweet:

*Pete Hegseth ‏@PeteHegseth 14 Apr 12
Thanks to our great crew of volunteers at the #mn06 convention! #mngop #mncd6 #stribpol  http://twitpic.com/99oty4* 



https://twitter.com/PeteHegseth/stat...74256539860994

----------


## anaconda

> She was under ethics investigation etc and said she won't run for Congress again.



Pretty weird to announce that you won't be running 4 months after being sworn in. They must have the goods on her.

----------


## sailingaway

> Pretty weird to announce that you won't be running 4 months after being sworn in. They must have the goods on her.


I believe right about this minute is when the House Ethics committee was going to have to recommend to wind up their inquiry or launch a full investigation. There was a specific deadline by which they had to do one or the other. There was also a state/FCC level claim that reportedly was having a settlement negotiated per media reports I read.

and the ethics claims are both things she and her campaign lied and said Ron did, so while I am trying to not trash her, since I want her supporters to like our person, I am really still pissed about it. Ron nearly won Iowa and any of a bunch of little things would have been enough to have changed that outcome.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Pretty weird to announce that you won't be running 4 months after being sworn in. They must have the goods on her.


Yeah, her video attempting to explain why she wasn't going to run again seemed to me like thou doest protest too much.  I immediately thought about the "I am not a witch video".

----------


## Michael Landon

> Yeah, and Hegseth tried there in 2012 didn't he? For something? He had pictures of volunteers there standing in front of Romney signs wearing his shirts. I assume that means he lost since Ron got all the delegates there. 
> 
> *Andy Olson ‏@AvgAndy 14 Apr 12
> Ron Paul dominated the #MNGOP today. Took all delegates & alternates from #CD3 #CD5 & #CD6 - this is why we don't count delegates in Feb!*
> 
> https://twitter.com/AvgAndy/status/191326796728377345
> 
> Here was Hegseth's tweet:
> 
> ...


He ran for the US Senate nomination and Bills beat him.  My local GOP has been praising Hegseth since Klobuchar beat Bills and I've heard "Hegseth could have beaten her" many times.

- ML

----------


## sailingaway

> Stepped down? From what?
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Holy crap. I totally missed this. Is that the reason for this thread? Or coincidental?
> 
> http://www.kansascity.com/2013/05/29...tire-from.html


It is the reason.

----------


## sailingaway

> He ran for the US Senate nomination and Bills beat him.  My local GOP has been praising Hegseth since Klobuchar beat Bills and I've heard "Hegseth could have beaten her" many times.
> 
> - ML


That's right I remember. The party didn't get behind our guys though, because they wanted our guys to fail. From day one they were saying that.  

So we can't expect their help, we'd have to motivate our people.  I hope Ron would go out there before the conventions if she ran; I would expect him to, to be honest.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I'll give Bachmann this; she was the primary person that I recall who exposed Perry during the last election.  If she hadn't been there, I'm not so sure he would've been wiped off so soundly and so quickly.  She played a large role in that.

----------


## johndeal

How much money will she need for the convention and general? I'd rather give my money to a RP state chair in MN than all the so-so candidates in GA and NC if she can really pull it off.

----------


## sailingaway

> How much money will she need for the convention and general? I'd rather give my money to a RP state chair in MN than all the so-so candidates in GA and NC if she can really pull it off.


I agree with that.  She's really good.  I don't know the answer, but MN isn't NY or CA on costs.  And we aren't starting from nothing, she has email lists.  We won Ron's convention in that district and she ran the troops, so we would have to motivate them again. I think, for her, people would be motivated, but I don't live there.

--

edit, however, you mention NC and my understanding is Brannon is really good, too.  You can ask Gunny about him, they know each other.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Plus she has to actually show interest and _want_ to run- her or Bills, really. Until then, we can only speculate on what _could_ be, rather than waiting for them to decide. Keep in mind that Bachmann's decision isn't even a week old yet. Even if either has the backing, and I'm not down there in Minnesota, either of them has to _want_ to run and feel they could pull off a win or at least strong showing against Graves.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I believe I was quite clear what I was talking about, Matt.  Stop the grandstanding claims.  It's really not becoming, nor true.


Actually it is true. I didn't say I was the only one there, or the only one doing the work. But as I said, you weren't there.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Actually it is true. I didn't say I was the only one there, or the only one doing the work.


The implication was there and it's not the first time you've made this implication.  Enough is enough.




> But as I said, you weren't there.


I didn't have to be.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Enough is enough.


You're right, which is why you should quit nagging.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> We won Ron's convention in that district and she ran the troops, so we would have to motivate them again. I think, for her, people would be motivated, but I don't live there.


Ready for the fight, count me in for over a few hundred $. Do I have to post a pic of Ms. Sailing and such, I'd like to post something else.

----------


## sailingaway

you could post a picture of Stebbins.  Maybe this one at RNC isn't the most Congressional, but it shows she fights for what she believes... (the one on the right -taken at the time of the teleprompter vote deemed 'passed' the rules changing grass roots impact and, retroactively, the number of states Ron needed to get a nomination from the floor for his speech)  http://stmedia.startribune.com/image.../1roll0829.jpg 




> *Minnesotans vote for Paul
> 
> TAMPA, FLA. - An outnumbered but energetic GOP delegation from Minnesota cast 33 of its 40 votes Tuesday for libertarian icon Ron Paul, the Texas congressman who brought his growing populist movement to the Republican National Convention.
> 
> It was the largest bloc of Paul votes of any state at the convention, prompting wild cheers from the congressman's vocal supporters, many of whom felt slighted by new party rules that they said are designed to discourage insurgent candidacies.
> 
> "Minnesota, where we are very proud of our state Republican Party, which runs a fair convention with integrity, casts 33 votes for Ron Paul," said Minnesota delegation chair Marianne Stebbins as she announced the delegation's choices.
> 
> The delegation provided one vote for social conservative Rick Santorum and six for Mitt Romney.
> ...


more: http://www.startribune.com/politics/...167783415.html

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Totally agreed and the sad thing is that it takes the diehard activists like many of us here who are active to hold the line during the off season and sow the seeds of coalition building so when the summer patriots come back, we can plug them in. So many people will bitch about what the govt does yet they do very little if anything about it. Many in my family are the same, damn near RP fans up and down the line yet outside of voting, most do nothing outside of that. It takes my usual spiel plus a lot of convincing to get some of my delegate family members to actually show up for things. That's why most of my offline activism comes from our local RP and KB contingent as well as the greater Wayne Co C4L outfit.


People would be astonished by the amount of sway we can have if they actually got off the couch to look.  How many local races hinged upon get another 10, 20, 50 Paulers to show up?  Probably countless.  Look at Gunny's race in North Carolina, Ron Paul had over 100k votes, yet Gunny can't get a guaranteed plurality at a convention that will have perhaps 3,000 participants.

----------


## sailingaway

Right or wrong, people are more galvanized by a federal house seat than by a ViceChairmanship of a state party. I agree what is needed in Gunny's case should be a no brainer, but a lot of our people actively dislike politics altogether, and some will go to the effort only for whatever their milestone seats and candidates are.  They don't want power themselves over the process, they just want relief, and want to see impact, for engaging in a process they really don't want to be a part of.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Stebbins was Ron's campaign chair there in 2008 and 2012. She (and Matt) organized his delegates and won.  They ENDORSED Bills. Because Ron did.  That is when the establishment front runner dropped out on the GOP side.
> 
> Mind you Bills was good enough to be endorsed, but I'm remembering people from there who were here saying after he endorsed Romney, even if it was JUST before RNC, a lot of steam went out of the grass roots in his campaign. there were a couple of other issues as well, but I don't remember what they were. "Michael Landon" still supports Bills, but he'd know more about it.  He was one of the people saying those things at the time.


What do you expect when we let our liberty candidates die on the vine through lack of fund raising.  I remember Bills having less than 5k in his campaign coffers.  It seems we're energized enough to get our people through the primary, but then forget about them all together.  Bills was under a lot of pressure, besides endorsements only matter to beltway zombies and maybe some Lew Rockwell Puritans.  Were these Puritans bankrolling the Bills campaign before the endorsement though?  Answer: No.

----------


## sailingaway

> What do you expect when we let our liberty candidates die on the vine through lack of fund raising.  I remember Bills having less than 5k in his campaign coffers.  It seems we're energized enough to get our people through the primary, but then forget about them all together.  Bills was under a lot of pressure, besides endorsements only matter to beltway zombies and maybe some Lew Rockwell Puritans?  Were these Puritans bankrolling the bills campaign before the endorsement though?  Answer: No.


Bills lost a lot of enthusiasm when he endorsed Romney before the RNC after saying when he got the endorsement of Ron Paul delegates that he would back Ron through RNC then back the 'nominee' in the election.  It was while the delegates were fighting at RNC. There were a couple of other places some steam went out of the campaign too, and Bills made a calculation he would gain more than he lost by those moves and he may have miscalculated. 

No one owes a candidate to continue backing them, obviously.

On top of that, I think what happened at RNC with the outrageous cheating may have made a number of newcomers to the process question the value of involvement.  That certainly happened here.

If Stebbins doesn't run, if I lived in MN I would vote for Bills, he's better than most.  But I think Stebbins would have a different level of enthusiasm- including from me. However, I don't live in MN and I am only viewing this long distance. Others there may have a different view of that.

----------


## Michael Landon

The Romney endorsement helped him more than it hurt him.  For every Paul supporter that left Bills, three establishment Republicans respected Bills more and supported him.  At least that was the case through my personal experience with Republicans in my area of Minnesota.

Bills mistake was replacing the Paul supporters in his staff with long-time Republican campaign workers, who may not have had his best interest at heart.  His attempt to appeal to the mainstream Republicans was his downfall, if he had fought as an outsider Republican or an independent Republican he would have drawn in more support but everything he did was to appeal to the mainstream Republicans while casting aside the independents.  In Minnesota, the political breakdown goes like this:  30% Democrats, 20% Republicans, 25% Left Leaning Independents and 25% Right Leaning Independents.  If he had focused more on appealing to independents rather than getting on his knees for the establishment, he would have had a better chance.  It still would have been extremely hard to defeat Klobuchar but he could have had a better showing.

- ML

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Romney won the district 56.5% to 41.5% in 2012.
> McCain won the district 54.7% to 43.2% in 2008.
> 
> She was a flawed candidate.


Yes, flawed, but in evaluating a district, the voting pattern for the specific district seat (in this case, a toss-up pattern voting pattern) over three or more election cycles should take precedence over the numbers for statewide or national results from that same district. Bachmann's district has been won by 4% or less since '08, so that should be the deciding metric as to what kind of district it is. It's a toss-up seat. 

Try to think of the election probabilities in a colder 'numbers' sense, with the strengths or weaknesses of specific candidates as only a _contributing factor_ that could close a small gap in a _close_ race. We're used to thinking in terms of quality candidates first, but clearly, they usually don't win. If we pick the best situations (open seats) and roll with the way the demographics have been gerrymandered, _and_ run quality candidates, we then put the odds in our favor.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Someone answe me this:  Stebbins has the name recognition and possibly donor base amongst the Ron Paul crowd and maybe some parts of Minnesota.  Take that away and what does she have to build upon? I ask this because it'd be just us wanting her to run, not the Minnesota GOP and certainly not the national one. There's mention on the draft page for her on Facebook about this article-

http://www.twincitiesnewstalk.com/ph...5/#/0/20857705

-not mentioning her, among other people, and for obvious reasons. Whether establishment or not, they're looking for people who have widespread name recognition. We're looking at someone we're familiar with and like, but not necessarily someone who, now, has widespread support amongst the Minnesota Republican Party.

----------


## Adrock

> Yes, flawed, but in evaluating a district, the voting pattern for the specific district seat (in this case, a toss-up pattern voting pattern) over three or more election cycles should take precedence over the numbers for statewide or national results from that same district. Bachmann's district has been won by 4% or less since '08, so that should be the deciding metric as to what kind of district it is. It's a toss-up seat. 
> 
> Try to think of the election probabilities in a colder 'numbers' sense, with the strengths or weaknesses of specific candidates as only a _contributing factor_ that could close a small gap in a _close_ race. We're used to thinking in terms of quality candidates first, but clearly, they usually don't win. If we pick the best situations (open seats) and roll with the way the demographics have been gerrymandered, _and_ run quality candidates, we then put the odds in our favor.


Cook Political Report moved his rating for the district from "Likely Republican" to "Solid Republican" a day or two after Bachmann announced retirement. 

Based on his analysis of recent voting cycles, it has a built in PVI of R+10. In it's natural state (with generic candidates), the district isn't even close to a swing district. That is why the high-profile Democrat that was running against Bachmann dropped out two days after she did. Her being in the race gave him a fighter's chance. Without that, the district is a solid Republican one.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Looking at this site, I now know why Bachmann stepped down, the establishment wants Pete Hegseth to take her spot.  They've been pushing him for a few years now and I wouldn't be surprised if he announces his intention to run in the next couple of weeks.  I want it noted that I said it first.  Looking at this list, I wouldn't mind seeing Tom Emmer run.
> 
> - ML


Pete Hegseth would mean another Tom Cotton in the House.  We HAVE to prevent that!

----------


## sailingaway

I posted this in another thread but it is relevant here too:




> You don't have to live in the district, and it usually goes to the one who gets the endorsement there, I understand. And you get the endorsement from delegates in the district. And Stebbins headed Ron's Minnesota campaign in which he won all the delegates from that district, clean sweep. I think she has a real edge.


Remember, Pete Hegseth also already has his 2012 list to pull from.  I could see Bills or Stebbins each having that, but someone who didn't would be at a disadvantage, wouldn't they?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Right or wrong, people are more galvanized by a federal house seat than by a ViceChairmanship of a state party. I agree what is needed in Gunny's case should be a no brainer, but a lot of our people actively dislike politics altogether, and some will go to the effort only for whatever their milestone seats and candidates are.  They don't want power themselves over the process, they just want relief, and want to see impact, for engaging in a process they really don't want to be a part of.


Tuning out or hiding under rocks only helps the enemies of liberty to get more entrenched.

----------


## sailingaway

> Tuning out or hiding under rocks only helps the enemies of liberty to get more entrenched.


Which is why Stebbins would be such a good choice -- if anyone can get people out for this, she can, as Ron's MN campaign chair.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> The Romney endorsement helped him more than it hurt him.  For every Paul supporter that left Bills, three establishment Republicans respected Bills more and supported him.  At least that was the case through my personal experience with Republicans in my area of Minnesota.
> 
> Bills mistake was replacing the Paul supporters in his staff with long-time Republican campaign workers, who may not have had his best interest at heart.  His attempt to appeal to the mainstream Republicans was his downfall, if he had fought as an outsider Republican or an independent Republican he would have drawn in more support but everything he did was to appeal to the mainstream Republicans while casting aside the independents.  In Minnesota, the political breakdown goes like this:  30% Democrats, 20% Republicans, 25% Left Leaning Independents and 25% Right Leaning Independents.  If he had focused more on appealing to independents rather than getting on his knees for the establishment, he would have had a better chance.  It still would have been extremely hard to defeat Klobuchar but he could have had a better showing.
> 
> - ML


This is correct.  And Bills was under added pressure to kiss the establishment ring because WE didn't step up and fund his campaign.  His campaign was running on fumes from day one.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Which is why Stebbins would be such a good choice -- if anyone can get people out for this, she can, as Ron's MN campaign chair.


Whether its Stebbins, Bills, or someone else, this seat is OURS for the taking.  Bachmann's district is the epicenter for Paul supporters in the state.  Paul visited that area several times and got huge turn out.  I think it would be beneficial if the candidate did live in the district though.  One less thing our opponents could attack us on.  Regardless, we have to get behind them 100% and I hope they declare early!

----------


## sailingaway

It is only ours if people show up.  For her, I think they'll show up. You say 'people should show up anyhow' but if they don't agree with you that the candidate is 'ours' or aren't interested enough in the candidate, they wont, I suspect.  And Stebbins' edge in that regard is a big one, imho, given we know we had enough people to take that district from Hesgarth last time, when she led them.  Bills is also known, and has lists, of course.

----------


## Michael Landon

> Whether its Stebbins, Bills, or someone else, this seat is OURS for the taking.  Bachmann's district is the epicenter for Paul supporters in the state.  Paul visited that area several times and got huge turn out.  I think it would be beneficial if the candidate did live in the district though.  One less thing our opponents could attack us on.  Regardless, we have to get behind them 100% and I hope they declare early!


Matt Collins, please note this..... Matt, what are the odds of a Rand Paul appearance at a fundraiser for whatever liberty-candidate we decide to run?  We could run the dead corpse of a horse and it would win if Rand did a fundraiser for it.

- ML

----------


## Matt Collins

> This is correct.  And Bills was under added pressure to kiss the establishment ring because WE didn't step up and fund his campaign.  His campaign was running on fumes from day one.


Well I don't think the liberty movement is large enough to fund his campaign. And I would also say that he was either running at the wrong time, and/or against the wrong person, and/or in the wrong race.

It would've been tough to beat Amy, but given the fact that it was a Democrat year it was almost impossible. NRSC probably looked at it and shrugged because of this. You don't normally win by going after an incumbent, especially in a Democrat year. It didn't help that Romney didn't motivate any Republicans to get out and bother voting so a lot of downballot races were hurt. And he ran a bit too far to the right, if he had pushed hard on the individual liberty stuff and anti-war stuff he might have been able to peel off enough independents in the Cities to put her in danger, if all of the other stars were aligned.

----------


## sailingaway

Hesgarth was only running to get his name out in the general per what was said at the time. 'No one' expected the GOP candidate to beat AK, and that does impact donations.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Matt Collins, please note this..... Matt, what are the odds of a Rand Paul appearance at a fundraiser for whatever liberty-candidate we decide to run?  We could run the dead corpse of a horse and it would win if Rand did a fundraiser for it.
> 
> - ML


Not sure, Rand's political position at the moment makes it such that it doesn't make sense for him to spend a ton of political capital. If he backs someone, and they lose, then it might could come back to bite him in 2016. So I don't know how far he's willing to stick his neck out in these sort of things right now.

Also it would definitely depend on who were running. I would bet serious money that Ron would do a fundraiser for Marianne although I don't currently speak for him on this matter and don't want to put words in his mouth.

----------


## sailingaway

I bet Ron would do one for Marianne, as well.

----------


## TaftFan

Ron would play well in MN, Rand in NC for Brannon.

----------


## klamath

Nothing says the early days of RP forums like Marianne Stebbins. She was quit an active, positive member back then. I certainly would back her.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

The biggest reason why Marianne won't run for the CD6 congressional seat aside from the fact she doesn't live there (nor does Bills), and it's something Matt has no awareness of apparently, is that Marianne knows full well that most of the CD6 liberty peeps will under no circumstances support her for Congress. Despite CD6 being the MN district that sent the largest contingent of Paul delegates to MN's state convention, her relationship with the liberty leadership in that district was extremely shaky going into the 2012 effort, and from there she managed to burn the last of the bridges with that local leadership. While they hung in to do the right thing for Dr. Paul, they will never, under any circumstances, support her for anything again. So what everybody, and most especially you, Matt, need to understand is this: The strong Paul success in CD6 back in '08 was for the most part the work of CD6 campaign coordinator Mr. David FitzSimmons and his organizational skills, now a rep to the statehouse; that was developed to full maturity in the 2012 effort on the strength and tireless efforts of Ms. Stacy Morse who took the reins of the organization David already had in place and made it grow marvelously. Marianne at first foolishly tried to put 2012 in the hands of Mr. Troy Freihammer instead; Troy's a wonderful guy but as a previous challenger to Bachmann he carried negative baggage that caused far too many potential Paul supporters to give him the cold shoulder and he quickly and wisely bowed out of that position in favor of Stacy who actually had a positive history of service to the party and its candidates. Troy then remained extremely valuable as the Paul coordinator more locally in the St. Cloud area local districts where he was liked and appreciated, and did a wonderful job.

Matt, if you had the good sense to put David or Stacy forward, and they wanted to get after it, then you would be looking at rock-solid liberty candidates that would get the full support of the strong CD6 liberty contingent that held 65% of the CD6 convention seats in '12. Absolutely nobody posting favorably in your Stebbins for Congress group actually resides in CD6. Those few CD6 Paul coordinators, delegates and volunteers there are posting negatively - Mr. Bendtsen, Paul coordinator in SD35, longtime liberty activist and National delegate Mr. Gustafson of Wright County and myself, Sherburne County Paul coordinator.

But neither David or Stacy are interested in running for Congress; what they are interested in is backing 100% the effort of the gentleman Michael Landon mentioned... Mr. Tom Emmer, former state rep & gubernatorial candidate. As am I, as are the gentlemen mentioned in the previous paragraph, and as are at least 90% of the CD6 Paul supporters.

The assessment that MN CD6 is a district almost evenly split blue-red is extremely faulty; such a perception is the result of the fact that there are a great many otherwise GOP voters here that do not vote for Michele, along with the fact that she makes no effort whatsoever to draw middle-of-the-road, independent voters with a reasonable, moderated argument. She wins based purely on the strength of a conservative core base, and that alone, aided by the fact that there was always an Independence Party offering that drew support that would never vote for her away from the D opponent... until 2012, when the IP chose to run nobody, producing the extremely tight 1% margin. Redistricting shed away most of the most liberal county (Washington) from the district and traded it for a large portion of Carver county which is very red. That redistricting that made CD6 an even redder district may very well have saved her from defeat in '12.

Michele flirted with disaster by alienating and aggravating as many conservative and middle-of-the-road voters as possible. In the meantime, Tom Emmer ran against Mark Dayton for governor and narrowly lost, by less than half a percent in what has to be considered a blue state, and produced that result despite a moderate Republican running third party (IP) and taking 12% of the statewide vote. But he took his home district of CD6 by 18% over Mark. He even took Washington County that voted Obama both in '08 & '12, by 9%. Carver county, now also in the district in part (but not then, in '10), voted Emmer over Dayton by a massive 31%.

Lastly, the suggestion that Rand Paul could come and endorse a Marianne candidacy is definitely out there a ways, he's nowhere near 'pure' enough for her and she does nothing but criticize him, which is basically her trademark. Winning elections doesn't matter to Stebbins, and if she actually ran to win it would be a drastic departure for this young lady who strongly prefers to stand back in the organizational shadows and bitch.

Marianne is the champion of Paul supporters in those MN districts, particularly the metro districts, that never actually elect limited government conservatives- people who, like Marianne, don't even begin to think in terms of winning elections, because they basically don't expect it to actually happen and therefore don't have any real focus or experience in that direction.

When there is the next National liberty candidacy, very soon I hope... Marianne Stebbins must not be placed in the role of MN State Coordinator, though she certainly can be valuable in those certain aforementioned districts that don't send all that many liberty delegates forward in the first place because they are far from red.

Nobody in the CD6 liberty org has any real appetite to work directly with Marianne ever again; some of those mentioned in this post will absolutely not do so under any circumstances.

-Ken Anderson
2008 Monticello Paul coordinator
2012 Sherburne County Paul coordinator
older brother of Ted Anderson of GCN & Midas Resources

----------


## lib3rtarian

Thanks for the local insight, Ken. I will readily admit that, nationally I only knew one name out of MN associated with Paul and that was Stebbins. If there is a better liberty candidate, I'll be glad to support him or her.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

In a very abstract sense Marianne would make a great liberty rep once elected. Getting her elected would be another matter entirely; she's spent the past 6 years or so rubbing far too many MN GOP voters and delegates the wrong way. Getting her elected in CD6 far more difficult still, since there's no way on earth she'd ever get endorsed in the first place. Like I said earlier, Marianne knows this very well herself and while she'll play a little coy with those encouraging her, she's a very intelligent operative who knows it's a lead balloon that will never fly.

We may know in about 7 hours whether Mr. Emmer is going to run. If he does then both the endorsement and the election are a slam-dunk barring total catastrophe. If he doesn't, then we are going to have to scramble to get together, in unison, behind a different and hopefully reasonably good and viable limited government choice, so we're not split and thereby providing an opening for the Evil Empire favorite, Pete Hegseth. If he doesn't run I do suspect that there will suddenly be many hopefuls, now waiting to see what Tom does, suddenly racing to throw their hats in the ring. Possibly as many as a dozen.

http://www.realcapitolview.com/emmer...unday-morning/

Edit: I think this says a lot, just noticed it was already out there this morning prior any official announcement:
http://emmerforcongress.com/

----------


## lib3rtarian

Ken, what are Emmer's position on some of the more "controversial" liberty positions like drug war/marijuana, foreign policy etc.? Is he a Ron Paul republican?

----------


## KenInMontiMN

He's very tight with a lot of Ron Paul Republicans while remaining politically astute enough to avoid total categorization associated with any particular pres candidate. FitzSimmons, our '08 Paul coordinator managed his '10 gubernatorial campaign through the endorsement process, where he came from behind to get endorsed over the establishment heir apparent. You don't draw broad appeal to win the local elections by painting yourself into any presidential preference corner. We'll see a whole lot more about what he has to say publicly on nat. issues in the upcoming year, remember he's never campaigned for nat. office before. I don't expect him to be exactly Ron Paul any more than I expect anyone here to be Ron Paul exactly, other than the good Dr. himself of course.

Now Fitz & Stebbins have absolutely no time for one another, so don't expect the Stebbins take on Emmer to be particularly positive. She supported a different alternative to the establishment guy in '10 and they really haven't had anything to do with one another since. But as I inkled earlier, no one here in the 6th really gives a $#@! what she thinks.

----------


## lib3rtarian

OK. I am hoping (maybe vainly) for an Amash-Massie type Republican.

----------


## compromise

Thanks Ken for all the valuable information on this race.

If Emmer were to run, do you think Bachmann would be likely to endorse him? How is his relationship with her?

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Well, now that there's someone to get behind, we should start spreading word about Emmer. Though after looking him up, I feel some of his views will come into question, or at least from constant attack by the left and maybe his opponents on the right. Now that Minnesota approved gay marriage, that may come up since he's against it.




> Emmer supports legislation that would allow pharmacists to decline contraception to whomever they deem unfit, an anti-family-planning position Emmer doesn't just endorse, he lives: he has seven children.
> 
> Most eye-opening is Emmer's support of an amendment to the Minnesota Constitution that makes way for federal laws to be ignored at the discretion of the state. It defines Minnesotans as "sovereign individuals." A seemingly tame little twist of diction that hides a revolutionary, some might say downright anti-United States, posture.


http://www.theawl.com/2010/07/real-a...ign-individual

Though it seems like, according to this, he has the backing of the Tea Party.

----------


## compromise

> Well, now that there's someone to get behind, we should start spreading word about Emmer. Though after looking him up, I feel some of his views will come into question, or at least from constant attack by the left and maybe his opponents on the right. Now that Minnesota approved gay marriage, that may come up since he's against it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theawl.com/2010/07/real-a...ign-individual
> 
> Though it seems like, according to this, he has the backing of the Tea Party.


He should be fine in Bachmann's district.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> He's very tight with a lot of Ron Paul Republicans while remaining politically astute enough to avoid total categorization associated with any particular pres candidate. FitzSimmons, our '08 Paul coordinator managed his '10 gubernatorial campaign through the endorsement process, where he came from behind to get endorsed over the establishment heir apparent. You don't draw broad appeal to win the local elections by painting yourself into any presidential preference corner. We'll see a whole lot more about what he has to say publicly on nat. issues in the upcoming year, remember he's never campaigned for nat. office before. I don't expect him to be exactly Ron Paul any more than I expect anyone here to be Ron Paul exactly, other than the good Dr. himself of course.
> 
> Now Fitz & Stebbins have absolutely no time for one another, so don't expect the Stebbins take on Emmer to be particularly positive. She supported a different alternative to the establishment guy in '10 and they really haven't had anything to do with one another since. But as I inkled earlier, no one here in the 6th really gives a $#@! what she thinks.


Interesting little thing you've done in this thread.  You've turned the conversation from Stebbins to Emmer and some appeared to just take your word for it and get on-board.

For me, I say no thank you.  I refuse to just take your word for it, because I know Marianne is the real deal.  I know nothing about Fitzsimmons and if Marianne has no time for him, there is a damned good reason for it.

----------


## compromise

> Interesting little thing you've done in this thread.  You've turned the conversation from Stebbins to Emmer and some appeared to just take your word for it and get on-board.


I had some prior knowledge that Stebbins might be an ideologue and anti-big tent given her support for useless causes like primarying out Bachmann. I also doubted she lived in the district, given her council run in Excelsior (MN-3). What he said only confirmed my suspicions.

I'm not saying I wouldn't support her if she ran. But if there's another candidate who's more willing, who can bring in more voters and actually lives in the district, then he's the best choice.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Interesting little thing you've done in this thread.  You've turned the conversation from Stebbins to Emmer and some appeared to just take your word for it and get on-board.
> 
> For me, I say no thank you.  I refuse to just take your word for it, because I know Marianne is the real deal.  I know nothing about Fitzsimmons and if Marianne has no time for him, there is a damned good reason for it.


Unless you know said reason, it's all speculation. The fact is that if Stebbins is not going to and has no intentions on running, it's pointless to speculate at this point and waste time on what will not be.

----------


## lib3rtarian

Oh jeez, I hope this doesn't turn into a situation where Stebbins and Emmer both run, thereby splitting the liberty/tea vote. We are unlucky like that.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Unless you know said reason, it's all speculation. The fact is that if Stebbins is not going to and has no intentions on running, it's pointless to speculate at this point and waste time on what will not be.


How do you know that?  I don't see her saying that anywhere yet?  If you do, show it.  If you don't, stop making the claim.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I had some prior knowledge that Stebbins might be an ideologue and anti-big tent given her support for useless causes like primarying out Bachmann. I also doubted she lived in the district, given her council run in Excelsior (MN-3). What he said only confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldn't support her if she ran. But if there's another candidate who's more willing, who can bring in more voters and actually lives in the district, then he's the best choice.


It matters one hell of a whole lot what principles that other candidate has.  Because if they are non-existent, or they stink, I don't really care how many voters he can bring in.

----------


## Matt Collins

I'm not going to get into the internal politics of MNGOP/LibertyMovement, (I like Stacy a lot, as I also do Marianne and Dan, but know nothing about Fitz) but would Emmer have the ability to fundraise? I think so. But would he have the ability to fundraise nationally? I don't know. Marianne would have that ability, and she would also be able to fundraise in state.

I think Marianne or Emmer would be the only two that could take that seat. 


Marianne did say on the FB page although I don't know who she was referring to specifically:



> Why  waste a perfectly good open seat by putting in another big government  conservative?  What's the point of having a liberty movement?  Some say  we have to play ball.  And government continues to grow.



But if she were to run, our people would likely come around to her especially depending on who else were in the race. If it were her vs Hegseth, there is no doubt that they would support her. 


And you are dead wrong about Marianne "not wanting to win elections". I worked literally side-by-side with her for more than half a year, every single day, and trust me, there was no one more focused on winning than her. In fact that statement is quite offensive and shows your ignorance of who Marianne really is. Not saying she sometimes doesn't work well with others (I can understand how sometimes people might feel rubbed the wrong way by her on occasion - in fact it's a product of being intensely focused on the end goal), but winning is something that is at the core of her being. I saw this firsthand in 2012.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

You fail to understand the difference between domination and consensus-building, Matt - and which actually involves winning. But there's nothing wrong with your effort to whip up the fervor of her fan base elsewhere if that makes you happy; it does no harm since she actually has no meaningful base of support here in the sixth, despite the mother lode of paleo-conservative constitutional conservatism that runs strong and deep in this area. But at some point, if you want a reality check, take a show of hands in your Steb for Con group as to how many are favorably inclined that actually reside here. That's the thing that she knows full well and why she won't mount an effort that will only get laughed right out of the district, even among us RP supporters. My post was meant only to enlighten as to why the sixth won't be interested in her and why she won't waste her time on it, not to discourage anybody from throwing their encouragement or their money away in whatever directions they please.

Nor is the sixth looking for the sort of massive national funding some here are wondering whether Tom or others can garner, the stuff that was shaping up for the now-hypothetical Bachmann-Graves rematch has evaporated completely. Only days after the Bachmann announcement, Graves dropped out as well in the face of the fact that he was going to have to pay the freight himself, he was purely a national missile aimed and Bachmann all along and the target no longer beckons. Understand that this is not in any way, shape or form a fundraising plea, that isn't going to be necessary... and that's a very positive development, not a negative one. Follow the developments if you like certainly. Once we have candidates announce (sorry, not just yet anyway) and actually be in position to accept campaign donations, do as you please according to your judgment, or not.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Once we have candidates announce (sorry, not just yet anyway) and actually be in position to accept campaign donations, do as you please according to your judgment, or not.


I have no dog in the fight, but I think Marianne would be the best Congressman from the state. If she doesn't run however then we'll obviously want another liberty person.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

> Thanks Ken for all the valuable information on this race.
> 
> If Emmer were to run, do you think Bachmann would be likely to endorse him? How is his relationship with her?


Yes, Michele would endorse Tom. He's a fighter and a scrapper who has no reservations about digging the puck out of the crowded corners while both taking and receiving plenty of elbows; played D1 hockey for both Boston College and Alaska-Anchorage. He does his campaign parades on inline skates and the locals love it. A family man who still coaches, with lots of kids and to be honest, some here are whispering in his ear to keep his radio show and have Jacquie run instead! The Emmers are absolutely beloved across the 6th across all spectrums of the GOP, and his '10 results in the district as compared to Michele's Or Kurt Bills' speaks volumes as to how broadly his appeal reaches into the independent crowd as well. But again, there is no announcement yet and if he ultimately declines then suddenly the dangers and risks of a split liberty contingent rears its head.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

You don't get it, Matt. Stebbins has no credibility in the 6th. Period. Last time... do your thing. Not a problem, nobody here cares.

----------


## Matt Collins

> You don't get it, Matt. Stebbins has no credibility in the 6th. Period. Last time... do your thing. Not a problem, nobody here cares.


Actually yes I do get it, you are trying to be divisive and tear down someone who has worked hard for the movement and was the person ultimately responsible for the victory in MN last year. Not saying she is without her faults, but your insults and defeatist attitude is NOT welcome here.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Yes, Michele would endorse Tom. He's a fighter and a scrapper who has no reservations about digging the puck out of the crowded corners while both taking and receiving plenty of elbows; played D1 hockey for both Boston College and Alaska-Anchorage. He does his campaign parades on inline skates and the locals love it. A family man who still coaches, with lots of kids and to be honest, some here are whispering in his ear to keep his radio show and have Jacquie run instead! The Emmers are absolutely beloved across the 6th across all spectrums of the GOP, and his '10 results in the district as compared to Michele's Or Kurt Bills' speaks volumes as to how broadly his appeal reaches into the independent crowd as well. But again, there is no announcement yet and if he ultimately declines then suddenly the dangers and risks of a split liberty contingent rears its head.


That's good so long as Tom is willing to buck leadership once elected. If not, then he's no good (and that goes for any candidate). I don't really know much about him so perhaps he would be.


Questions for any candidate:

- are they going to commit to never for a larger budget, more spending, or to expand government?
- are they going to commit to never raise taxes?
- are they going to commit to never limit individual liberties?

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> How do you know that?  I don't see her saying that anywhere yet?  If you do, show it.  If you don't, stop making the claim.


Never said or claimed to have any proof that she will not run the same way you do not have proof that she _will_ run. Look back at what I said: _if_ she is not going to run.  _If_, not when. Let's call it as we said it, not what we imply.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

> Actually yes I do get it, you are trying to be divisive and tear down someone who has worked hard for the movement and was the person ultimately responsible for the victory in MN last year. Not saying she is without her faults, but your insults and defeatist attitude is NOT welcome here.


Defeatist attitude, LOL.

Here's a good and positive suggestion to consider. Transplant Marianne into the 4th or the 5th to run against McCollum or Ellison, where she actually DOES stand better than a snowball's chance in hell of getting endorsed and getting on the gen election ballot, and can have a worthy and beneficial impact from a meaningful soapbox. This would be a very positive development, and one that would actually go a long way towards diminishing the statewide perception that she's not interested in actually contributing to the party and the cause, rather endlessly droning on about what's wrong with everybody who steps up to serve, including Kurt Bills, including Rand Paul, ect., etc. ad nauseum.

----------


## sailingaway

> I have no dog in the fight, but I think Marianne would be the best Congressman from the state. If she doesn't run however then we'll obviously want another liberty person.


I like her a ton.  Ken, did something specific happen that made you (and others, or not) really angry? Because anger is what ia most clearly coming through in your posts, to me, and from my forum viewpoint it seems to be out of nowhere, from other people's expressed views of Stebbins.  Do you have a stake in any of these campaigns?  People on the ground have a much better view than those of us on forums, but right now Stebbins is one of the few contests in the country I'd actually be excited about.  Understand that this huge torrent of fury in your posts completely blindsides me, since, except for establishment types who don't want a principled candidate, and had their noses out of joint simply because she pushed the success of candidates in conventions, I hadn't heard anything like this.  I don't know what kind of people are in the club you mention, Matt might, so that doesn't mean anything to me.

----------


## sailingaway

> Defeatist attitude, LOL.
> 
> Here's a good and positive suggestion to consider. Transplant Marianne into the 4th or the 5th to run against McCollum or Ellison, where she actually DOES stand better than a snowball's chance in hell of getting endorsed and getting on the gen election ballot, and can have a worthy and beneficial impact from a meaningful soapbox. This would be a very positive development, and one that would actually go a long way towards diminishing the statewide perception that she's not interested in actually contributing to the party and the cause, rather endlessly droning on about what's wrong with everybody who steps up to serve, including Kurt Bills, including Rand Paul, ect., etc. ad nauseum.


It really seems like something specific happened, where you were crosswise of her, from that statement. Was there a candidate you wanted pushed that she talked people out of or something? Usually I don't see this much anger regarding someone someone just thinks is a bad candidate.

Clearly, something happened, whether with the entire district or just with you and her, but I am trying to figure out where the anger comes from.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

> It really seems like something specific happened, where you were crosswise of her, from that statement. Was there a candidate you wanted pushed that she talked people out of or something? Usually I don't see this much anger regarding someone someone just thinks is a bad candidate.
> 
> Clearly, something happened, whether with the entire district or just with you and her, but I am trying to figure out where the anger comes from.


I'm not angry, falls more under the amusement heading. I've worked with Marianne since the end of '07 and will do so again any time our interests cross paths. I'm not among those who will have nothing to do with her again, but there are those and they are among the most influential and broadly well-liked and respected liberty folks in the district. People with a thousand times her appeal and influence here, which is feeble and mostly negative.

Marianne would be the first to admit she has no real inclinations toward elected office, she much prefers the role of the gadfly, buzzing around the politician's or prospective officeholder's head to annoy and sting here and there as she sees fit. And there's nothing wrong with that, a time and purpose to everything. It's why she won't run even in districts that would endorse her candidacy possibly, and I'd mark it as an extremely positive development if she surprised everybody and did. It's why her own conservative home town won't even put her on the city council despite statewide name recognition at least among all who follow the political scene at all. But it does mean, for those more interested in getting good candidates endorsed and elected, that she's going to be a hindrance toward that purpose and over time alienate more and more of those who are actually carrying the load to get that done.

In districts where little of that ever gets done, she's very popular with the liberty grassroots for her purity tests. In districts where that always gets done, the liberty grassroots have had their fill of her nonsense for some time now, and frankly get a chuckle over the insane notion of a viable Stebbins candidacy in the sixth. She crosses the line with far too many when she gets all hysterical and begins declaring liberty leaders traitors or unprincipled over their supporting candidates and fellow liberty activists that she has decided don't pass her muster. That is the sort of thing, in general terms, that has most liberty people here beyond the point where they even care what she has to say, instead there's simply a lot of positive work to be done, especially in light of recent developments, and we're doing it.

----------


## compromise

> It really seems like something specific happened, where you were crosswise of her, from that statement. Was there a candidate you wanted pushed that she talked people out of or something? Usually I don't see this much anger regarding someone someone just thinks is a bad candidate.
> 
> Clearly, something happened, whether with the entire district or just with you and her, but I am trying to figure out where the anger comes from.


The guy seemed to imply she was talking down Rand and Bills. That's probably the reason you're looking for.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Questions for any candidate:
> 
> - are they going to commit to never for a larger budget, more spending, or to expand government?
> - are they going to commit to never raise taxes?
> - are they going to commit to never limit individual liberties?


I would add, "do you understand and can you explain the meaning of the above questions ?"
People may say they would never limit individual liberties but if they do not understand what individual liberties are, well then they may say they won't but they will. 
I think it's more important to figure out if a candidate actually understands these questions than answers them correctly.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

I have heard mixed reviews of Stebbins, but have no intimate knowledge having not worked with her.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Never said or claimed to have any proof that she will not run the same way you do not have proof that she _will_ run. Look back at what I said: _if_ she is not going to run.  _If_, not when. Let's call it as we said it, not what we imply.


THIS is what you said.




> Unless you know said reason, it's all speculation. *The fact is that if Stebbins is not going to and has no intentions on running*, it's pointless to speculate at this point and waste time on what will not be.


If you have no proof, stop making the claim.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The guy seemed to imply she was talking down Rand and Bills. That's probably the reason you're looking for.


I don't know about Rand, but Bills pretty much purged his campaign of liberty people at the end, choosing establishment Republicans instead.  While I can understand the need to bring in some people with some needed experience, it was rather shocking to me to see him do a wholesale purge.  I would think that would have concerned Marianne whose team had worked very hard to bring him to that point.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> THIS is what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no proof, stop making the claim.



Again, you seem to ignore the giant _IF_. IF. If doesn't mean definitively.  If I said _WHEN_, then your case would hold more water. As I said IF she's not going to run and not when, it's still not a claim. It's a presumption.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Again, you seem to ignore the giant _IF_. IF. If doesn't mean definitively.  If I said _WHEN_, then your case would hold more water. As I said IF she's not going to run and not when, it's still not a claim. It's a presumption.


That's fair.  My fault.   My apologies.

----------


## sailingaway

> The guy seemed to imply she was talking down Rand and Bills. That's probably the reason you're looking for.


Not without more specificity. There was a lot of talk here, too, over specific events as they occurred, and if she was just talking with other supporters, as we do, I don't see why it would lead to that level of anger.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

> Not without more specificity. There was a lot of talk here, too, over specific events as they occurred, and if she was just talking with other supporters, as we do, I don't see why it would lead to that level of anger.


Not anger, though I'll grant that it can be difficult to read through the printed word to separate the difference between anger and indifferent bemusement. Her constant criticism of not just Bills or Paul or Emmer but almost all those working toward holding office, working for others looking to hold office and especially those who actually are a threat to succeed in the endeavor has lead to a remarkable level of indifference to her criticisms. Nobody here cares does not equate to anger, though if you want to run her for Congress out in your district it probably wouldn't be too hard to drum up the donations here towards her full travel expenses.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

I appreciate your candor, Ken. As I've told you before, I still like you.  And to be honest, I can understand why, if your perception is as you describe, you may not care for me.  One of my personality faults is that I don't often explain my actions well, or even at all.  That whole INTJ thing again.  You and I never worked very closely, so you have to base your opinion on what you've observed.  Matt and I did work closely, so he understood the methodology and reasoning.

Truly, I have no plans to run for Bachmann's seat.  Never said I did.  I very much appreciate Matt's faith in me -- there's another guy who can be misunderstood if you don't know him, but he has a good heart.  If I lived in the 6th, it might be worth considering.  Even then, I don't care to be the center of attention, and would much rather put my efforts behind a good liberty candidate.  Unfortunately, the best types of would-be office-holders are also introverts and aren't inclined to run. Our system lends itself to those who want the power.

If I am accused of not being pragmatic, in my defense, that is true.  ;-)  With Rand, for example, I've both praised and criticized various actions.  Given loyalty to principles, I tend to evaluate specific actions and votes, not names and personalities.  A purist?  Not necessarily.  But I only desire to put time and effort behind those who, while we may not agree on every issue, have a basic understanding of liberty.  About Emmer, while he may have grown since his last campaign, and I like a lot about him, I'll have to still give him the (admittedly backhanded) praise that I often do for decent non-liberty types, that he's a "good conservative."

There's plenty to do in the liberty movement, and it doesn't all revolve around politics.  So I'll keep quite occupied, electorally or not!

----------


## Matt Collins

> Truly, I have no plans to run for Bachmann's seat.  Never said I did.  I very much appreciate Matt's faith in me


Yes, I just wanted to see if there were any traction with the idea, which is why I tossed it out there to see if it would stick

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I appreciate your candor, Ken. As I've told you before, I still like you.  And to be honest, I can understand why, if your perception is as you describe, you may not care for me.  One of my personality faults is that I don't often explain my actions well, or even at all.  That whole INTJ thing again.  You and I never worked very closely, so you have to base your opinion on what you've observed.  Matt and I did work closely, so he understood the methodology and reasoning.
> 
> Truly, I have no plans to run for Bachmann's seat.  Never said I did.  I very much appreciate Matt's faith in me -- there's another guy who can be misunderstood if you don't know him, but he has a good heart.  If I lived in the 6th, it might be worth considering.  Even then, I don't care to be the center of attention, and would much rather put my efforts behind a good liberty candidate.  Unfortunately, the best types of would-be office-holders are also introverts and aren't inclined to run. Our system lends itself to those who want the power.
> 
> If I am accused of not being pragmatic, in my defense, that is true.  ;-)  With Rand, for example, I've both praised and criticized various actions.  Given loyalty to principles, I tend to evaluate specific actions and votes, not names and personalities.  A purist?  Not necessarily.  But I only desire to put time and effort behind those who, while we may not agree on every issue, have a basic understanding of liberty.  About Emmer, while he may have grown since his last campaign, and I like a lot about him, I'll have to still give him the (admittedly backhanded) praise that I often do for decent non-liberty types, that he's a "good conservative."
> 
> There's plenty to do in the liberty movement, and it doesn't all revolve around politics.  So I'll keep quite occupied, electorally or not!


People sometimes forget that you do need some brilliant people behind good candidates to run a campaign...

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Yes, I just wanted to see if there were any traction with the idea, which is why I tossed it out there to see if it would stick


To be fair to Matt,  I didn't say no to him.  I told him there were some people who didn't like me,  though.

----------


## sailingaway

> To be fair to Matt,  I didn't say no to him.  I told him there were some people who didn't like me,  though.


I do.



I really wish you'd run.  I do understand why you might not want to, but I think you'd be one of our best.

The principles thing isn't a negative with me, though.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

In a perfect world, Marianne, you'd make a run at the 5th where the heart of the metro would resonate and throb to the liberty message quite well and the major local press would have to cover, being right in their laps; and over in the 4th which is more socially conservative than most casual observers realize, it would warm the cockles of my ol' heart to see Harold Shudlick dropped in, maybe by parachute into a roaring crowd of college kids. Where does he live, anyway, the 2nd?

Emmer's announcement will happen in his hometown of Delano on Wednesday:
http://www.eventbrite.com/event/6941302623/efblike

----------


## Vastroc

So where does Emmer stand on the liberty scale?

Amash/Massie awesome?
Mike Lee great, but extremely careful and with some concessions?
Broun/McKlintock(SP?) good, but wafflers to pressure?
Paul Ryan good liberty talker but terrible in reality?

----------


## RickyJ

> Anyone else think this is a good idea? I do!


It is a great idea! Since you say you were largely responsible for helping Ron Paul win Minnesota, then you need to contact her if she decides to run so she can get you on her campaign staff pronto before the opposition snaps you up.

----------


## Matt Collins

> It is a great idea! Since you say you were largely responsible for helping Ron Paul win Minnesota, then you need to contact her if she decides to run so she can get you on her campaign staff pronto before the opposition snaps you up.


I've been talking to her the entire time. But I'm already committed to a race in 2014, besides, I don't think she's going to do this one.

----------


## RickyJ

> It's actually much easier given the way their caucus / convention system is set up, and the fact that the Ron Paul crowd (us) has a plurality in many areas there. I think she could walk in there and take it without much effort.
> 
> The process is that the MNGOP has Congressional District conventions that nominate a candidate. This is in lieu of a primary. If you own the nominating convention, then you can get anyone you want nominated as the Republican for that seat. *That's how Ron won 34/37 seats to the RNC from MN. I know because I was there engineering it.*


How does such a humble person like yourself ever receive any credit?

----------


## TaftFan

What about this William DeBerg guy posting in the Facebook group?

----------


## lib3rtarian

> So where does Emmer stand on the liberty scale?
> 
> Amash/Massie awesome?
> Mike Lee great, but extremely careful and with some concessions?
> Broun/McKlintock(SP?) good, but wafflers to pressure?
> Paul Ryan good liberty talker but terrible in reality?


I would also like to know this. So far, the only conclusion I have reached is that Emmer is "alright", but not "awesome".

----------


## KenInMontiMN

> What about this William DeBerg guy posting in the Facebook group?


William DeBerg is pure fiction, some among the liberty guys are behind that false personna and driving the Roto Rooter van around cyberspace by remote control, basically a liberty drone capable of launching $#@!bombs from afar.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

> I would also like to know this. So far, the only conclusion I have reached is that Emmer is "alright", but not "awesome".


I'd say most would place him at or near the great level, far superior to the avg. GOP statehouse rep but flawed enough to find fault with here and there. Beyond good certainly because he's more the maverick who cares less about pressure, and is faulted by others, especially in the opposite party, for being overly confrontational and unopen to compromise. Now all that commentary is state-issue, state-level based and there'll be a long period between now and the Feb caucuses to draw out National-issue positions, not much to offer yet that can be substantiated by public statements or position releases.

----------


## sailingaway

Well, I hope Stebbins reconsiders.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

There wouldn't be much point to reconsideration, which really wouldn't be reconsideration because she's never had it under serious consideration in the first place. She knows that there are certain districts in MN where the liberty crowd would support her overwhelmingly and the sixth just isn't among them, the sixth would simply ignore her hypothetical candidacy by and large. That's what I was trying to drive home earlier, you've got to have a base of support and it just isn't there in the sixth, she'd be flying solo and Marianne knows this and furthermore is, generally speaking, disinclined to run for office even where the liberty base would welcome it.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Well, I hope Stebbins reconsiders.


I hope she does also.  I like what I have seen from her.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> There wouldn't be much point to reconsideration, which really wouldn't be reconsideration because she's never had it under serious consideration in the first place. She knows that there are certain districts in MN where the liberty crowd would support her overwhelmingly and the sixth just isn't among them, the sixth would simply ignore her hypothetical candidacy by and large. That's what I was trying to drive home earlier, you've got to have a base of support and it just isn't there in the sixth, she'd be flying solo and Marianne knows this and furthermore is, generally speaking, disinclined to run for office even where the liberty base would welcome it.


Well, "radical" people like Stebbins, yes, it may be tough to put them in office, but once we do, it pays off. We need more people like Amash and Massie who will really take a stand. I gathered nothing about Emmer from what you said. We in the liberty movement have been burnt a lot by false promises - Bentivolio comes to mind. If CD6 can elect blithering idiots like Bachmann, I'd say anyone stand a chance.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Anyone who wants to, has expressed interest, a desire and a _want_ to run. So far, there are a lot of people who _want_ Stebbins to run. But Stebbins herself, as far as I know, has not committed to it or said she has a desire to. Certainly anyone who would want to, such as Emmer, would have not only declared, but expressed interest by now. As Stebbins herself, to my knowledge, has not said yay or nay, I don't exactly see a lot of people here thinking of other options.

----------


## Imperial

> I don't know about Rand, but Bills pretty much purged his campaign of liberty people at the end, choosing establishment Republicans instead.  While I can understand the need to bring in some people with some needed experience, it was rather shocking to me to see him do a wholesale purge.


That is simply not true. I am not going to talk about why different people were let go from the campaign on a public forum, but as it stands half the campaign staff was libertarian to the end, let alone just friendly.

----------


## Imperial

I will leave other people who have followed Emmer more closely to handle the ideological discussion, but politically, he has been friendly to Ron Paul supporters. When Terry McCall (a former CFL CD 2 organizer) ran for State House in 2012, Emmer attended the endorsing convention to lend his support. He further attended a fundraiser for Paul Tuschy, another liberty activist, for his State House run in 2012 when the HRCC was not investing in his race.

----------


## sailingaway

> Anyone who wants to, has expressed interest, a desire and a _want_ to run. So far, there are a lot of people who _want_ Stebbins to run. But Stebbins herself, as far as I know, has not committed to it or said she has a desire to. Certainly anyone who would want to, such as Emmer, would have not only declared, but expressed interest by now. As Stebbins herself, to my knowledge, has not said yay or nay, I don't exactly see a lot of people here thinking of other options.


I don't know other possibilities, but I'd have to get sold on them.  I just know I'm already sold on Stebbins, big time.  It is her decision if she runs or not, though.

----------


## Matt Collins

> How does such a humble person like yourself ever receive any credit?


Tell me about it

----------


## T.hill

Isn't someone suppose to be announcing a run today?

----------

